# Bonding joints advice needed..



## rubbernecker (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to the forums and just looking for some advice. I have a project I'm working on and really not sure the best way to bond a particular joint or joints. I have a picture here for you which would be easier then trying to explain. thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You don't say what the material to be joined is. :huh:


----------



## rubbernecker (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah yes I forgot it's 3/4 "mdf. I have an idea what I'm going to do but I'm not sure yet since I haven't gotten a chance to try it so I figured I ask the more experienced. Btw I'm not talking bout like type of glue I'm wondering best way to clamp and keep them in place etc


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Will the piece be painted? :smile:


----------



## rubbernecker (Feb 3, 2014)

Nope no paint.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

rubbernecker said:


> Nope no paint.



Soo, glue and screw/brad nail, is out of the question? :smile:


----------



## rubbernecker (Feb 3, 2014)

No I'm going to glue it just trying to figure out how to clamp it without it sliding apart plus the angle of the piece, my clamps wouldn't have a spot to sit flat on.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Then I would add a spline to the joint. That would keep everything in line while clamping. Either full or blind, depending on what the secret project is. :laughing:


----------



## rubbernecker (Feb 3, 2014)

It's to a home theater sound system. I'm not very familiar with what you talking about but i have an idea. I'll look it up so i can better understand.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why is the one on the left different than the one on the right?

GMC


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a difficult box to clamp......whats the exterior going to be finished with? rough MDF?


----------



## rubbernecker (Feb 3, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Why is the one on the left different than the one on the right?
> 
> GMC


Not sure probably to help keep the 3 in gap or something. And to Ryan yeah raw mdf no finish.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Titebond and pin nails.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd use glue and a pin nailer....mdf is going to look kinda lousy unfinished anyhow...


----------



## builder64 (Jan 1, 2014)

You cannot make a finished project with raw mdf. A home theater sound system that no one will ever touch or rub against?
Either lacquer or paint is a must.

I'm wondering why the pieces on the left are not configured the same as on the right. It would be easier to keep them the same.

As for the outside corner. It would be easier to clamp up if you leave the top and side long where it would meet at a 90 degree corner. Then you can clamp the inner piece to the outside and cut it off flush after.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i'd use a biscuit jointer and glue. you can probably build a clamping jig for the 45 deg angle, if your clamps won't work.


----------

